# Butchie - his "before" pictures - UPDATE at post 13



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Butchie is going to get professionally groomed again this week. I hope I get the groomer I like again--but that's another story. 

Anyway, he was rescued the first week in February and was groomed not long after that, but then had his neutering surgery and a cyst removed, leaving good-sized areas shaved.  

His ear fur, which was shaved at the shelter because of ear infections, is very slow to grow out, but the rest of him has gotten very fluffy and rather curly. :wub: Since he's kind of a swamp dog, it didn't seem worth it to pay a groomer until the rains stopped. I think the rains finally stopped yesterday! 

I'm planning on having his body and legs clipped fairly close, his bangs trimmed a little, and leaving everything else to grow out.  

So here he is today! (Sorry about the background--I had to corner him.  )


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love his name, he looks like such a happy littleman. make sure you post pictures after the groomers


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I remember when you got Butchie. He was the one whom the Animal Control person you met named. He looks so happy.:chili::chili: Good luck with the grooming. I think he'll be extra cuddly looking. Thanks for giving this boy so much loving.:grouphug:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My malt has the same kind of wavy hair like that as well. He's a cutie ----can't wait to see his AFTER photo !


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

He and my Hunter have very similar hair but Hunter's is a little less silky, more cottony - the new cut you described is going to look fantastic on him! I love his name and I love that you rescued such an adorable fellow! It just pains me to see how many dogs are avaliable just on petfinder alone! Please be sure to post his "After" photos!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Look at that sweet boy!!!!! Can't wait to see how his grooming appt goes - he looks sooo happy in these pics!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I love his happy looking face in that first pic .. he looks so precious in the second one ^_^ I can't wait to see the post-grooming pictures 

Thanks for sharing

Kat


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Butchie says "thanks" for all the compliments.  He is quite a guy! With the great weather today, he finally got enough exercise to slow him down enough that I could get some photos. Usually he has two speeds--fast and sleeping.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Butchie looks very sweet and happy!! I can't wait to see the after photos!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Butchie looks alot like a matese/bischon we rescued & unfortunately had for less than 2 years----we tried to rescue again recently but they would not let us bring the dog back to Greece (the matese rescue people in Austin, TX.)---long, sad story. We love rescues! I hope he will be half as wonderful as our BO was. He is one "blessed" dog to get you for his mommie! We look fwd. to all the news/photos, etc. A big lovie from Kitzi!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's so cute, I like the curl too. Yes, I'm also looking forward to the after pics.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a sweetheart. :wub::wub::wub: Can't wait to see his makeover! Happy Memorial Day! :chili:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He was so clean, I hardly recognized him! :biggrin:

The groomer went ahead and tried a tiny little topknot--which hasn't lasted long. Butchie's great pal, Charlie, had to playplayplay with him as soon as he got home. So these pictures are not at his pristine best. :biggrin:

His body sure looks like a bichon now--but he has a narrow muzzle and little nose, so I think he's just a reeeeeeeeally off-standard Maltese. (And I'm not just saying that so I can keep my membership in SM  )

Here's a couple small pictures--hopefully more later!

I bet his curl will return in short order--I used to let Spunky air-dry to keep the curl--and that may be even cuter! In the meantime, I may have to start taking him out and about more to show of his clean and fluffy self. :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

He looks great and so happy about his new look! My little man also looks like a bichon with his cut.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Even before you wrote, I had noticed a similar look to Aolani's picture as your avatar! Your pup has such a cute face and head--we can only dream of that!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Ah! Well he sure is a handsome man! Noel looks like a mess when her coat grows out....Like a bad hair day gone horribly wrong!  He's a doll!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili:BUTCHIE:chili:he cleaned up well:wub: he has the most lovable little face:wub: look at that little topknot:heart:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

What a good look'n little man ! He looks so happy and adorable !:thumbsup:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Butchie is looking great!! The groomer did a good job!! Enjoy him!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love the the new haircut!!!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Butchie says, "Aww, shucks, thanks! " :blush:


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

my furbaby has random spots of curly hair..he is so cute! I can't wait to see his haircut


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Butchie is a very lucky handsome boy!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

He looks fantastic!!!


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

He is a very handsome boy!


----------

